# cashmere goat cross Questions?



## Arabiansnob (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a question Im looking into getting a Cashmere/dairiy goat cross.  what does it mean by dairy goat?  Is that a breed? or does it mean Alpine, nubian ect.?   Are these tipcally big goats if so how big do they ussally get?   and if i crossed her with a angora buck what would i get ish?


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

A dairy goat could be alpine, nubian, saneen, nigerian dwarf, lamancha, oberhasli, toggenburg or sable. Or any mix of those I would assume would also be classified as "dairy"


----------

